# Ernie Adams



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Ernie,

Where are you ? Last seen in Kesh Co. Fermanagh then disappeared to the Panamian flag.
I had Kesh Electrics and farm at Clonelly.

Would be great to make contact. [email protected]

Bob


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

just read your post. regrettably ernie passed away some years back (about 1990 or thereabouts). he is survived by his wife. she has since sold the (the anchor inn) in kesh they had bought after he retired. regards harry t.


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Harry, Many thanks for the information - Ernie and I were good friends - I had Kesh Electrics and a farm at Clonelly after returning from Jo'burg. Sold up and now in the Cotswolds. I've still got his info on going Panamanian flag ! Too late now.
Really appreciate your reply.
Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## bluemoon (Jul 19, 2009)

About 30 years ago my wife and I were in the area and decided to stop at the pub for lunch. I was admiring all the photographs of ships on the wall when Ernie came from behind the bar and introduced himself. It was only then that I realised I knew him from before that when he somehow got hold of my name and phone number and tried to persuade me to join Sanko Line.

Little did I know then that I would also get to know his brother very well some years later. I believe Fred also passed away a few years ago.


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

I think Ernie must have been on a finder's fee from Sanko !


----------



## bluemoon (Jul 19, 2009)

Ernie arranged for us to meet at a certain bar/hotel in Portrush. After much conversation and copious pints I very nearly agreed to join them, but then thought better of it and decided to stay with my then current employers Scottish Ship Management.


----------

